# How fast can u run a mile ?



## gogsyc (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody here able to run sub 4 minute mile ?

I'm down to 5.22 not great but not too bad either, i want to get below 5 by june


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 31, 2012)

5.22 isn't bad at all dude back in my high school days I was clockin 4:48 n that was like a good 2:30 mins better than the one behind me.. I remember I had time to go to my locker and get a gatorade and walk back before 2nd place was coming.. Crazy shit and to think that the summer before that I was around 6:45 lol ankle weights make a huge difference if you wear em everyday but eventually you get water in ur knees n that hurts like hell... But of course I smoke wayy too much now to do that lol


----------



## cues (Jan 31, 2012)

I can do it in a minute if I take the footpegs off my motorbike.


----------



## gogsyc (Jan 31, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> 5.22 isn't bad at all dude back in my high school days I was clockin 4:48 n that was like a good 2:30 mins better than the one behind me.. I remember I had time to go to my locker and get a gatorade and walk back before 2nd place was coming.. Crazy shit and to think that the summer before that I was around 6:45 lol ankle weights make a huge difference if you wear em everyday but eventually you get water in ur knees n that hurts like hell... But of course I smoke wayy too much now to do that lol


4.48 pretty impressive, ankle weights thats brilliant idea will definatly try that out, would be cool to get down to low 4, read somewhere before that 99.9% of the population can't run a mile in under 5 mins


----------



## BA142 (Jan 31, 2012)

Around 6 minutes for me...I was down to 5:30 ish when I was in high school but my arthritis got worse and it's difficult to run now. I'm in much better shape physically, it's just that my knees are shit now


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2012)

Won't be making the mile in that time w/ the hills I live on.


----------



## gogsyc (Jan 31, 2012)

dodgey knees the bane of my life !


----------



## Beansly (Jan 31, 2012)

My record is 12 minutes....that was in high school...


----------



## Pissinyourtropicana (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends if there are police are involved or not


----------



## mame (Feb 1, 2012)

Best I ever did on a single mile run was like 6 1/2 minutes or so. One summer before Football fall practices started in HS I ran 3 miles a day and generally finished in 22-24 minutes each time though, I really developed some stamina doing that but I dont feel like I ever got faster as a runner. Still, that's over 7 minutes per mile. 

My arms and legs are kind of short though, I'm not really built to be athletic. a 4-5 minute mile is pretty damned impressive IMO.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

depends on who is chasing me and how much time i'm looking at if i get caught, or how bad i'll get my assed kicked if i slow down...

or if i'm in the jungle, all i know is i need to outrun the guy next to me and i should be golden..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

prolly in the 10 min range , but alot faster if bullets or cops are chasing me


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> prolly in the 10 min range , but alot faster if bullets or cops are chasing me


LOL, I've never met a man who could outrun a bullet.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm running it at around 8 minutes right now.

It was 12+ min. in high school, smoked since I was 13, quit a couple years ago.

Been working out regularly now so it's getting better.


----------



## suTraGrow (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure about a mile. But right before i got out of the Marine Corps, i ran the pft (3 miles) in 17:22.


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 1, 2012)

In a vehicle or on foot?


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 1, 2012)

2 days........


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm from Canada, you have to specify the context.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 1, 2012)

If you got bad knees I wouldn't recommend the ankle weights..


----------



## gogsyc (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> depends on who is chasing me and how much time i'm looking at if i get caught, or how bad i'll get my assed kicked if i slow down...
> 
> or if i'm in the jungle, all i know is i need to outrun the guy next to me and i should be golden..


Nothing like a bit of adrenaline to get the legs moving


----------



## gogsyc (Feb 1, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> If you got bad knees I wouldn't recommend the ankle weights..


The tracking on my right kneecap is off from a fall i'm getting weekly physio ow which is strating to help


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just started running to get in shape and I can probably do a 10 min mile. I downloaded cool app on iPhone tracks how far you run etc. I ran 6 miles yesterday in about 1.5 hours stopping a few times to walk... Takes a lot to get in shape takes very little to get out of shape...


----------



## MikeDELTA (Feb 4, 2012)

around 6minutes but im also over 6ft3 240lbs. trying to get ready for navy seal buds school in 2013


----------



## Stinkbait (Feb 4, 2012)

In high school I ran a 4:58 mile. track coach has always hounding me to join the track team.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 5, 2012)

4minute minutes if i bolt... But i run a 12minute 2mile just chilling


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 5, 2012)

I could run a mile in 4:58.... 4 hours and 58 minutes


----------



## gogsyc (Feb 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> 4minute minutes if i bolt... But i run a 12minute 2mile just chilling


Thats fucking awesome man, not many people can run a 4 minute mile, well done


----------



## runpinto (Feb 7, 2012)

My personal best is 4:21..

Today I would be lucky to go under 4:50.. I ran cross country and track in college, but since I graduated a year ago... my running hasn't been what it should be


----------



## EconomySleven (Feb 9, 2012)

6 minutes would be a challenge. The mile is probably the longest distance I'd want to be able to run at a very fast pace (4-5 minutes).

Gebrselassie can run a marathon at an average pace of 4:45 per mile... lol wut


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still running, been a few days now, god I hope i'm almost there....


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow...I haven't run anywhere in over 3 years now. The large collection of titanium skeletized metal and 13 3"screws in my left leg has alot to do with that. About a year ago I was running, playing frisbee...and then my alarm clock went off and I woke up. Sigh.


----------



## highinatree (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow! Something I can still do... run! I've been a runner all my life. I ran the 800m or 1/2m in high school. I ran anchor leg on top 10 5A high school relay team in Tx... oh yeah, that was 1983. I ran a 1:55 half and a 4:35 best mile. And then there's now... I'm 48 next month and am happy with a couple puffs and 8:30 pace. Funny thing... I have always had running in my life. I've run two 26 mile marathons, more 10Ks and races than can remember. I've been a daily pot smoker since I graduated high school... 29 years ago. I NEVER EVER ran high until two years ago. What a new world of running. Now I can't wait to toke up, put on my headphones, and hit the pavement. I know I can still run a 5:50 mile now... however, with some good smoke and little Joe Satriani tune, a 5:30 might be possible! And then I woke up! Fuck that!... do you know how much pain I'd be in for the next couple of days.


----------



## superaaa (Feb 14, 2012)

Very fast,My record is 10 minutes....that was in high school...


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Alot faster if the cops are chasing me!


----------

